# Interior Lights?



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of what type of bulbs the various interior lights use in the GTO? I've found plenty of resources for the exterior lights but nothing covers the entire interior.

I'm trying to figure out what SMT LED lights I need to order as I prefer the white light to the dull yellow that a traditional bulb has.


----------



## cruzaderz83 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/AutoLRG-Results.htm

Auto Lamp Replacement Guide - Results 
Print out the list and find them at your nearest retailer.

Certain bulbs are available for sale at the SYLVANIA Online Store. New bulbs will be online for purchase in the coming weeks.

Stay informed about new products from SYLVANIA. Sign up with one of our newsletters and let us help you with your needs. 

When two or more lamps are listed for the same application, remove the lamp and check the numerical designation.

2005 PONTIAC GTO 

Low beam headlamp
H11 
H11ST Silverstar: The brighter and whiter light. Up to 35% brighter, up to 30% more downroad visibility and up to 35% more sideroad visibility.
H11XV XtraVision: The brighter light for upgraded performance. Up to 30% brighter light and up to 25% more downroad visibility.

High beam headlamp
H9 

Parking light
1157A 
1157ALL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Front turn signal
1157A 
1157ALL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Rear turn signal
1156A 
1156ALL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Tail light
1157 
1157LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Stop light
1157 
1157LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Fog/Driving light
9040 

Back up light
1156 
1156ST SilverStar: The brighter, whiter signal light. Up to 30% brighter light, up to 20% whiter light and up to 10% farther and wider.
1156LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Front sidemarker
168 
168LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Glove box
6418 
6418LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Map light
DE3175 
DE3175LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

Step/Courtesy light
161 
161LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.
6418 
6418LL SYLVANIA Long Life miniature bulbs perform twice as long as any standard miniature bulb. Designed for durability, lower maintenance and greater safety.

____________________________________________________

The applications presented in this replacement guide have been compiled using the best information available from the vehicle manufacturers at the time of your search. This guide is intended for general information purposes only, not to be construed as any type of warrantee as to any particular application. For specific applications the vehicle owner's manual should be consulted. 

When two or more lamps are listed for the same application, remove the lamp and check the numerical designation.


Hope this helps.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

if you dont want to go buy all of them individually. I got mine from Finishlineconcepts.com. they sent me all the interior lights for $50.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice that was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTOGrills was talking about releaseing a DIY interior light kid with all the bulbs needed. Not sure if they ever relaesed the product or not but they would be a good source of info.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going to need to get vanity lights separately as they don't seem to be included in the finishline kit.


----------

